# Legal distance from road before shooting ?



## horn hunter

I've got a question for you guys, as I'm sure someone knows. I've asked many people including DWR officers, and get a different response from everyone, what is the legal distance from a paved road you must be, before you can legally shoot? I've heard anything from 150 yards to just off the pavement (both DWR employees), and everything in between. So what is the official ruling? I've got a spot that's loaded with birds, that I'd like to hunt. But in most spots you couldn't get very far off the road before they'd jump. If you have any knowledge of the actual laws, I'd sure appreciate it. Thanks!


----------



## Fowlmouth

There is no distance stated: You can't discharge a firearm from, upon or across any highway.
Page 11 waterfowl guidebook
Areas where you can’t
discharge a firearm
Utah Code § 76-10-508
You may not discharge a dangerous weapon or
firearm under any of the following circumstances:
• From a vehicle
• From, upon or across any highway
• At power lines or signs
• At railroad equipment or facilities, including
any sign or signal
• Within Utah state park camp or picnic sites,
overlooks, golf courses, boat ramps or developed
beaches
• Without written permission from the owner
or property manager, within 600 feet of:
• A house, dwelling or any other
building
• Any structure in which a domestic
animal is kept or fed, including a barn,
poultry yard, corral, feeding pen or
stockyard


----------



## Labs2

Rules??? What are rules for, as you drive towards the Great Salt Marina there is a sign that says no hunting beyond this sign. Well last night apparently that sign didn't matter for the three spoonie hunters, so moral of the story is do what ever you want until you get caught.


----------



## Clarq

Labs2 said:


> Rules??? What are rules for, as you drive towards the Great Salt Marina there is a sign that says no hunting beyond this sign. Well last night apparently that sign didn't matter for the three spoonie hunters, so moral of the story is do what ever you want until you get caught.


IF they were far enough away on the southwest side of the marina, they were legal. The sign doesn't prohibit all hunting to the southwest, it simply prohibits it close to the marina. I'm not sure where the hunters you speak of were, but I have seen some confusion due to those signs in the past.

IF you are sure that they were hunting in a closed area, run over to the marina and let a DWR employee know. I'm sure they would be happy to give the offenders a warning or a citation. I've seen them do it.


----------



## stuckduck

I know that off the causeway you have to be 200 yards. So I figure that's good for most roads and a good rule of thumb... I set up in a field off the side of the interstate. We were set up at about 300 yards and had no problem... I say the more the better to avoid any potential problems.


----------



## Utmuddguy

Distances will vary depending on the easement the road has some state highways will be 120 feet from the center of the road and some rural roads could be the edge of oil out to the fence line.


----------



## 1BandMan

I always thought it was 90 feet from the edge of the road, but that was quite a few years ago (like 20). 
I got into a scrape with a bunny lovin tree hugger down in Cedar City and the Iron County Sherrifs Office came down to check it out. I was a lot farther away from the road than 90 feet anyway, but from my rememberance, that's what they told me.


----------



## Bax*

Moral of the story, check the proclaimation, and when unsure, err on the side of caution. No duck is worth losing your hunting rights or facing a fine.


----------



## horn hunter

Talk to several law enforcement officers on this. Most said there was no distance required. Just could not be on the pavement. The officers that told distance, I made them look up the law to back up their claim, and they could not. So there is no required distance. You just can't shoot from the road. If there is a fence on the side, you must be on the other side of it. Other than that, you're good to go


----------



## nk1nk

So can you shoot right off of I-80 out by salt air? I ask because Saturday day after leaving the marina driving home headed over the overpass the pond right there at the 1-80 exit had a small section of open water with a dozen greenheads sitting on it, I could have easily jumped out been off the pavement and water swatted a couple without shooting across or into any road. 

I will also add I once saw two guys sitting in lawn chairs off of I-15 just before cedar city with rifles shooting at coyotes I assumed.


----------



## shaner

Rifles have a required distance to be off a road, shotguns do not.


----------



## Fowlmouth

shaner said:


> Rifles have a required distance to be off a road, shotguns do not.


Where does it say that? 
I think the wording is the same in every guidebook. (I need to check)
Can't discharge a firearm from, upon or over a road...... 
I have never seen anything in writing where it states how far off a road you have to be before discharging any firearm.
Check out page 33 in the Big Game Guidebook...........There is NO distance specified.


----------



## horn hunter

FM is correct. It is not weapon specific. It says "firearm". Which covers all of them


----------

